# Time to start "Executed Russian Navy Captains" thread?



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 27, 2017)

Especially under the current climate, this should go over well with the brain wizards controlling Mother Russia.

A Russian naval reconnaissance ship sank Thursday after colliding with a freighter off Istanbul, but all crew members were rescued, the Defense Ministry said.

Personal edit: The Captain however, will not be found. 

Russian navy ship sinks after hitting freighter in Black Sea; all rescued


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 27, 2017)

Well, if he is executed it is only marginally worse than what happens to US Naval officers who do the same thing....


----------



## Gunz (Apr 27, 2017)

He'll be conning a dogsled in Siberia...if he's lucky.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 27, 2017)

He will be air-dropped into Siberia with only two possessions...

1. He will only be allowed to wear a "man thong" for clothing; and
2. One MRE

Nothing more ... Nothing less!


----------



## Gunz (Apr 27, 2017)

Agoge said:


> He will be air-dropped into Siberia with only two possessions...
> 
> 1. He will only be allowed to wear a "man thong" for clothing; and
> 2. One MRE
> ...



You mean like Ranger School?


----------



## AWP (Apr 27, 2017)

Dasvidania

---
ETA: An entire ship?! Please tell us more.
Anchors aweigh,
Turkish Naval Forces


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 27, 2017)

No you may not salvage it yet.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 28, 2017)

AWP said:


> Dasvidania
> 
> ---
> ETA: An entire ship?! Please tell us more.
> ...



Yeah...I have visions of the Glomar Explorer and the Russian sub thing in Project Azorian.....


----------



## Gunz (Apr 28, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> Yeah...I have visions of the Glomar Explorer and the Russian sub thing in Project Azorian.....




Was that the operation Howard Hughes was involved in?


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 28, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Was that the operation Howard Hughes was involved in?



Yeah, all under the guise of manganese exploration.  Just happened to be right over the site of the K-129.  Hughes agreed to use his name to support the cover story.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 28, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> Yeah, all under the guise of manganese exploration.  Just happened to be right over the site of the K-129.  Hughes agreed to use his name to support the cover story.



I remember that. They tried to bring the sub up on a sling and it broke in half on the way up.


----------

